# Gas smell on clothes



## wenzdaygirl (Jan 14, 2011)

Every time my husband uses the snowblower, he comes in smelling like gas. The snowblower is about 5 years old and has been doing that since the beginning. Is there anything that can stop that from happening? I'm tired of washing smelly gas clothing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like he is using a 2 cycle. They are known to produce smelly exhaust. These are the ones that have the oil mixed with the gas. I have heard that using synthetic oil can help, never tried myself.

Either that or he has trouble filling the gas tank without making a mess. 

Maybe he is using one of those new high tech "spill proof" gas cans. Those are known for getting gas everywhere but the gas tank.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

Sounds like he is using a 2 cycle snowblower that you mix the gas with oil they do leave a smell on you.Tellhim to use BELRAY synthetic oil and it wont leave that smell thats what I use with my little snowblowers and there is no smoke or smell.
If it is not a 2 cycle then tell him no dinner till he learns how not to spill gas on him self. ( I am joke you know)


----------



## Fosgate (Jan 15, 2011)

We started using Goop hand cleaner a few years back to clean our snowmobiling clothing. Instructions on the lid for use on clothes. Works great for getting rid of oil and gas stains in even white clothing. Try it, it works great.


----------

